# 340PD&342PD Info?



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

Can someone let me know where the threads are posted regarding these 2 models. are they listed under different model descriptions?
thanks for the guidance


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Should be under Smith and Wesson.


----------



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Should be under Smith and Wesson.


I looked in that forum but i will look more thoroughly. i access the forum via my cell, no pc. so may have missed it.


----------

